# Fett oder Carbon Montagepaste



## Trisp (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich bei langem Suchen in diversen Foren immernoch nicht auf die Antwort gekommen bin wollte ich mal nachfrage.
Für was benutzt man jetzt wirklich fett und für was Montagepaste und geht auch Carbon Montagepaste(Dynamic) für Alu Komponenten?



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## S-H-A (7. Juli 2018)

Fett für alles was sich dreht, Lager, Steuersatz etc.. Carbonmontagepaste für Teile die sich nicht bewegen sollen und um ggf. bei Carbon den Drehmoment zu reduzieren. Sattelstütze, Lenker im Vorbau... Nicht für Pressfit Innenlager!!!!
Ja, geht auch bei Alu Lenkern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trisp (7. Juli 2018)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Nochmal konkret zu innenlagern mit Bsa Gewinde: mir wurde gesagt dir fett benutzen und nicht die Montagepaste denn diese enthält Kunststoffartikel die das Gewinde kaputt machen.
Ist das richtig oder auch dort Montagepaste?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2018)

fett


----------



## Trisp (7. Juli 2018)

Alles klar dann muss ich mir nicht noch ein drittes Mittel kaufen danke euch


----------



## bronks (8. Juli 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Carbonmontagepaste für Teile die sich nicht bewegen sollen und um ggf. bei Carbon den Drehmoment zu reduzieren.


Die Carbonmontagepaste eher nur für Teile, die sich nicht bewegen sollen, aber sich beim vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment trotzdem bewegen oder Geräusche machen.


----------



## Trisp (8. Juli 2018)

Aber ist es nicht auch besser wenn ich für meine Alu Sattelstütze das Ding verwende weil ich muss die immer sehr stark mit dem schnellspanner Klemmen damit sie nicht so stark wandert und ich wiege echt wenig


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (8. Juli 2018)

Kannst du machen, kein Problem.


----------



## Trisp (8. Juli 2018)

Ok danke euch


----------



## S-H-A (8. Juli 2018)

bronks schrieb:


> Die Carbonmontagepaste eher nur für Teile, die sich nicht bewegen sollen, aber sich beim vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment trotzdem bewegen oder Geräusche machen.



Ich nutze sie pauschal. An einer Variostütze kann man unter Umständen 1Nm weniger bemerken...


----------



## Danimal (9. Juli 2018)

Ich handhabe es so:

Lager (z.B. Steuersatz, Tretlager, Pedallager): Fett, auch zum Einpressen von Lagern
Klemmstellen Metall auf Metall: Nix oder hauchdünn Liqui Moly Montagepaste. Verhindert knarzen und festbacken ohne höhere Drehmomente zu erfordern
Klemmstellen Carbon/Carbon oder Carbon/Metall: Carbon-Montagepaste
Gewinde (z.B. Vorbauschrauben, BSA-Tretlagergewinde, Kurbelachse etc.): Nix oder Liqui Moly Montagepaste
Fett also immer da, wo sich etwas bewegen soll. Montagepaste da, wo sich nix bewegen, aber auch nicht zusammenbacken oder knarzen soll. Carbon Montagepaste dort, wo sich nix bewegen und mit minimalem Drehmoment fixieren lassen soll.
Wichtig: Drehmomente sind meist "trocken" angegeben.

Cheers,
D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trisp (9. Juli 2018)

Ich hab doch nochmal ne frage nämlich:
Soll ich den Lenker mit carbonmontagepaste über Kreuz fest machen also die 4 Schrauben oder zuerst die beiden unteren?
In vielen Videos und Posts sind beide Möglichkeiten vorgestellt welche ist richtig?


----------



## -Phill- (9. Juli 2018)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ich handhabe es so:
> 
> Lager (z.B. Steuersatz, Tretlager, Pedallager): Fett, auch zum Einpressen von Lagern
> Klemmstellen Metall auf Metall: Nix oder hauchdünn Liqui Moly Montagepaste. Verhindert knarzen und festbacken ohne höhere Drehmomente zu erfordern
> ...



Lager sollten lt. SKF trocken verbaut werden.


----------



## Mario8 (9. Juli 2018)

Vorsicht, der Begriff "Montagepaste" ist nicht fest definiert. Es gibt viel "Montagepasten". Z.B. bei Würth:
https://eshop.wuerth.de/Produktkate...","AT_FlashingPointMin","AT_ConePenetration"]
Es gibt weitere für die Sicherung von Schraubverbindungen bei Salzwasser, welche für Hochtemperatur ... und Tod und Teufel. Man muss auf die Beschreibung schauen. Am Rad wird schmierende Montagepaste benötigt (Schrauben, Gleitstellen, Wälzlager, ...) - also Wälzlagerfett - und hemmende wie die "Carbonpaste" mit den eingemischten Reibungserhöhern. Beide sollen gleichzeitig vor Korrosion schützen. Bei den schmierenden gibt es auch jede Menge z.B. die weißen für sichere Kunststoffverträglichkeit. Die hemmende soll Klemmstellen schon bei geringeren Anzugsmomenten sicher machen - z.B. die bekannte von Dynamic. Aber: nichts für Schrauben/Gewinde. Bei Sattelstützen muss man damit leben, dass bei häufigerem Verschieben die Oberfläche etwas abgewetzt wird.


----------



## fone (10. Juli 2018)

Trisp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Da ich bei langem Suchen in diversen Foren immernoch nicht auf die Antwort gekommen bin wollte ich mal nachfrage.
> Für was benutzt man jetzt wirklich fett und für was Montagepaste und geht auch Carbon Montagepaste(Dynamic) für Alu Komponenten?
> ...


Fett fürs Gewinde, Montagepaste für die Klemmung.

Montagepaste nicht aufs Gewinde!


----------



## AndiBar361 (10. Juli 2018)

nicht dass hier Begriffe durcheinander gebracht werden: es gibt normales Fett, aber nicht jedes Fett darf man bei carbon nutzen, da es Inhaltsstoffe gibt die die Struktur angreifen, deshalb gibt es ausgewiesenes Carbonfett, alle diese Fette gibt es mit Micropartikel für Reibungserhöhung ( also unbewegliche Teile/ Klemmung ) und ohne Partikel, das Fett ohne Partikel kann man aber auch für alles verwenden.


----------

